# Realtek 8111G



## tguldener (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a Shuttle DS47 with two Realtek 8111G gigabit cards.

It will be nice when FreeBSD 8.x and newer will support this card natively. At the moment is the only way to install the driver manually and rebuild the kernel:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Specification of DS47:

Dual Gigabit LAN Controller
Dual Realtek 8111G Ethernet network controller (Gigabit)
Supports 10 / 100 / 1.000 MBit/s operation
With two RJ45 ports (dual network) supports teaming [2]
Supports Wake On LAN (WOL)
Supports network boot by Preboot eXecution Environment (PXE)

[2] Teaming Mode
The teaming function allows you to group both available network adapters together to function as a single adapter - a method of creating a virtual LAN. The benefit of this approach is that it enables load balancing and failover.

Is it planned to include the new drivers to current FreeBSD 8?

g.
thomas


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2013)

tguldener said:
			
		

> Is it planned to include the new drivers to current FreeBSD 8?


As far as I know 8.4 is the last of the 8 versions. You will probably have more luck with 9.


----------



## pcfxer (Oct 26, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> As far as I know 8.4 is the last of the 8 versions. You will probably have more luck with 9.



As it happens, I have an Asus A55BM-A/USB3 and FreeBSD RELEASE-9.2 and the NIC is not working out of the box. DMESG has a message, "Unknown H/W revision".


----------



## neel (Nov 2, 2013)

Support for the 8111G has been added to HEAD. Source.
I doubt it that it will make it to FreeBSD 10.0, but future releases will most likely have the driver for the 8111G.


----------



## yongari@ (Nov 5, 2013)

I merged all required changes to both stable/10 and stable/9.
Upcoming 10.0 will have support for all known RealTek ethernet controllers including RTL8168/8111G.


----------

